# Egg Sharing Seminar with Shady Grove



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I've just come back from a trip to the USA where I'm doing IVF treatment with Shady Grove in Maryland, they are a great clinic and are looking after me really well!

While I was there one of the nurses mentioned that they are holding a seminar in London on the 29th March to talk about their International Egg Donor Program - I understand the laws in USA are different to here and that they have lots of egg donors and a minimal waiting list.

I'm going to go along myself on the 29th as I'm interested to hear what they have to say.

Here is a link to the registration page - http://www.shadygrovefertility.com/uk_seminar

I have to say that as a patient I'm very impressed with their level of care, having had 4 cycles in the UK I can honestly say I'm preferring the US! I just need a BFP 

Elly


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't get it   Is this a program to allow UK ladies to Donate to US receiptants? Or for UK Ladies to help them cut the waiting list by getting Eggs from the US? If the later it might be best posted in the receiptant boards.

Why would a Egg Donor pay to travel all the way to america to donate her eggs *although it says for a minimal travel to the US  

Sorry if i'm being thick


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

No it's for ladies to go to America to receive eggs donated by other women.

There is no waiting lists and they have an excellent program.


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

I see, probably best for you to go and put it on the Donor Boards i'm sure there will be women there who are on waiting lists that may be interested.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Good luck in your next cycle.


----------

